# Advise On Buying Bow



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME ON ANY GOOD ADVISE ON BUYING A NEW BOW FOR HUNTING AND FOR FISHING LOOKING TO BUY TWO, HOW ABOUT ANY GOOD SHOPS WHERE I CAN GO LOOK AND FIND SOME GOOD HELP ? THANKS IN ADVANCE







.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If you are looking for a fishing bow check out EBay for some used Oneida's.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

A recurve will be a good dual purpose bow. Just get a second string for each bow, set it up w/ beaverballs and a knock. The original string will have no-gloves only. You can change over from fishing to hunting in a minute or so and the fishing will improve you "instinctive" style shooting.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Eric

since u are on SE of Houston-try the new BassPro shop they just open in Pasadena. They have a bow shop inside. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

New BassPro in Pasadena? Um, that is a new one to me. I am thinking he meant the one in Pearland. 

There is a farely new archery shop in Deer Park called "Bullshooter's". It's on Center St. just passed thirteenth St on the right hand side as you are headed South. Just bought my DXT from there as well as my g/f's Ignition.


----------

